# Watts cinchclamp pex system



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Is anyone else using this system? I believe it's much better than the traditional crimp rings and cheaper too.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

The only system I use.


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

gear junkie said:


> Is anyone else using this system? I believe it's much better than the traditional crimp rings and cheaper too.


Why do you think it is better?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

-stainless steel which is harder are less likely to loosen over time due to vibration.
-1 tool that cost $60 does 4 sizes instead of one $200 tool per size
-because it clamps from the side, you can see and adjust the crimp so each one is perfect. This is the biggest one for me


----------



## threaderman (Jun 17, 2008)

Do you have proof of properly crimped rings vibrating loose.If so ,I need to see that because I use them the most.I use the bands as well but I only use them where I can't fit my crimpers.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

I still have a problem trusting something like crimp clamps to hold on a product like plastic that expands and contracts by such a large margin. It sounds self destructive to me.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

threaderman said:


> Do you have proof of properly crimped rings vibrating loose.If so ,I need to see that because I use them the most.I use the bands as well but I only use them where I can't fit my crimpers.


No proof just a gut feeling after seeing some fitting come apart during a pressure test. The vibration was the only thing I could figure. The crimped fitting are very soft, just don't trust them very much


----------



## threaderman (Jun 17, 2008)

I run into diy people as well as plumbers who have made crimp ring installs and have no idea that a gauge exists to check the crimp.


----------

